# Help please.. Painting Banks



## MariaKapralos (Sep 29, 2014)

I am starting a bussiness as a decorator and i am searching for a painting bank (image bank that sells only oil paintings). If anyone knows, I would be grateful to be informed..

Thank you


----------

